

Ask YC: Activation on User Registration, important or a hurdle ? - teedex

Guys,<p>Do you think it is important to have an activation email send on User Registration to activate and account. If you were look at a mass user base site which way would you go?<p>thanks
======
pg
Don't do it unless it's an extreme case where you really have to.

------
shafqat
We left it out. We wanted the user experience to be as frictionless as
possible. Get people on your site as quickly and painlessly as possible would
be my suggestion.

------
epi0Bauqu
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=148672>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=36594>

------
tonystubblebine
We left it out and haven't been bitten by it once. I'm not trying to tempt the
evil eye, just give a data point.

------
babul
On the signup form point out benefits they will recieve e.g. value-added
newsletters (not spammy but of something they will want) and they will take
more care to ensure they reg with correct details.

------
babul
If users can clearly see or already find value in a site, they will reg with
real details that don't need to be verified/activated by email.

------
TrevorJ
Leave it out unless the other option is a CAPTCHA that makes me think harder
than I should :-)

------
babul
Leave it out. It annoys most people now.

